

Is privacy is on its deathbed in Facebook Era? - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/12/11/privacy-fades-in-facebook-era/
With more people posting about themselves online, and search technology advancing, no one is private online anymore.
======
kd1220
What's the thing about article titles posing questions? The answer is always
"no."

My guess is during this decade, there will be a push toward becoming
inaccessible and exclusive. The internet club is a bit overcrowded and their
door policy has become lax. I wouldn't be surprised to see identity management
and personal automated PR agencies start springing up as a service. If you
can't filter yourself, just pay someone (or something) else to do it.

Major Domo Bot: "Do you really want to send this tweet: 'im soooo wasted on
teqiuza!!' to your business associates? I'd suggest editing it to 'Having a
great time in SoHo!'"

------
kiloaper
Privacy is now opt-in. Before now it was a case of information being too
inaccessible, too fragmented and meaningless. Facebook, automatic facial
recognition, tagging and all that has changed that. Now you have to political
ask someone not to upload the photo they took of you, you have to dig deep
into the Terms and Conditions of everything you sign up to, you have to untick
boxes everywhere, you have worry about data breaches etc. Privacy is now hard
work.

------
gallerytungsten
No, privacy is just under assault by a company that makes money on destroying
privacy, and selling your demographic data to marketers. I suspect that this
greed-oriented intrusion is a temporary condition.

